# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  HCG vs. HMG

## Money

I have received a few Newsletters from Elite Fitness explaining that using HMG is far superior to using HCG . Does anybody know anything about this and has anybody used HMG?

----------


## Mr.Rose

hMG is far superior than hCG for one reason, HCG stimulates the testes to produce testosterone because it acts like a synthetic LH, where as hMG is a mixture of FSH, LH and hCG, the real hormones, so it stimulates the testes to produce testosterone without desensitizing the testes to LH. That is my understanding at least.

----------


## Money

Mr. Rose, 

Have you actually tried HMG yourself? If so, how did it work for you?

I think that I may have really screwed up on my PCT on my last cycle in January. :Hmmmm:  I had to go to the states for 2 weeks right after my last cycle and left my Nolvadex and Clomid at home. Therefore, I didn't have a PCT. I haven't been exercising since that time but now it seems that my stomach isn't necessarily fat but it is actually very big and bloated. In addition to that, my two little guys downstairs have seemed to shrunk considerably and not gone back to normal even now. :Tear: 

Therefore, I am looking for whatever to boost my own system after my next cycle.

----------


## Swifto

> hMG is far superior than hCG for one reason, HCG stimulates the testes to produce testosterone because it acts like a synthetic LH, where as hMG is a mixture of FSH, LH and hCG, the real hormones, so it stimulates the testes to produce testosterone without desensitizing the testes to LH. That is my understanding at least.


But one would assume desensitisation to FSH then.

HMG is used for fertility as it mimics FSH.

HCG is used for testosteorne recovery/fertility as it mimcs LH. 

I dont think HMG is superoir at all.

----------


## Seattle Junk

HMG is suppose to kick in the HPTA from the beginning of the process so it suppose to be more "natural like". HCG signals the balls with LH which shortcuts the HPTA cycle. So you would still use something like clomid/nolva to restart the HPTA. Recovering the HPTA is a better way to look at PCT rather than reviving your natural testorone or getting your balls back.

So on paper HMG should be superior because that would be your only PCT requirement.

I just bought 6 vials of HMG so I will tell you how it works out.

----------


## poppz

hey fellas,i have a question.my only other cycle was a 2 month sostenon last yr.,now i want to try 500 mg deca and 2 sostenon amps a week.12 week cycle. what should i take other than that to counter any side effects. is the clomid on AR-R good enough?

----------


## Money

Seattle Junk,

I would be very interested to know what type of results you see compared to possible past results when you used HCG , Clomid or Nolvadex .

----------


## Seattle Junk

HMG is typically used to treat infertility . Basically, long term use of hcg at doses of 1000 i.u. 3 or more times weekly causes suppresion or insensitivity of Luetinizing hormone (lh - leutenizing hormone - ) and to some degree Follicle stimulating hormone (FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - ).

Body builders who dont respond to the classic PCT schemes of low dose hcg and Clomid for a few weeks will definitley have a hard time with recovery and may encounter depression, a lacking sexual drive, low testicular weight along with low semen/sperm volume.

HMG is Follicle stimulating hormone (FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - ) and luetinizing hormone (lh - leutenizing hormone - ). This simply stimulates your natural test production and keeps hcg working optimally. Your sex drive and sense of well being come back more rapidly then with other treatments as well as your potential for staying or becoming fertile.

Luteinizing hormone (lh - leutenizing hormone - ) and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - ) are called gonadotropins because stimulate the gonads - in males, the testes, and in females, the ovaries. They are not necessary for life, but are essential for reproduction. These two hormones are secreted from cells in the anterior pituitary called gonadotrophs. Most gonadotrophs secrete only lh - leutenizing hormone - or FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - , but some appear to secrete both hormones.

As described for thyroid-simulating hormone, lh - leutenizing hormone - and FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - are large glycoproteins composed of alpha and beta subunits. The alpha subunit is identical in all three of these anterior pituitary hormones, while the beta subunit is unique and endows each hormone with the ability to bind its own receptor.

In both sexes, lh - leutenizing hormone - stimulates secretion of sex steroids from the gonads. In the testes, lh - leutenizing hormone - binds to receptors on Leydig cells, stimulating synthesis and secretion of testosterone . Theca cells in the ovary respond to lh - leutenizing hormone - stimulation by secretion of testosterone, which is converted into estrogen by adjacent granulosa cells.

As its name implies, FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - stimulates the maturation of ovarian follicles. Administration of FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - to humans and animals induces "superovulation", or development of more than the usual number of mature follicles and hence, an increased number of mature gametes.

FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - is also critical for sperm production. It supports the function of Sertoli cells, which in turn support many aspects of sperm cell maturation.

Diminished secretion of lh - leutenizing hormone - or FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - can result in failure of gonadal function (hypogonadism). This condition is typically manifest in males as failure in production of normal numbers of sperm. In females, cessation of reproductive cycles is commonly observed.

Elevated blood levels of gonadotropins usually reflect lack of steroid negative feedback. Removal of the gonads from either males or females, as is commonly done to animals, leads to persistent elevation in lh - leutenizing hormone - and FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - . In humans, excessive secretion of FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - and/or lh - leutenizing hormone - most commonly the result of gonadal failure or pituitary tumors. In general, elevated levels of gonadotropins per se have no biological effect.

----------


## Seattle Junk

The 2 people who used HMG that I know really liked it. They used it with HCG towards the end of cycle and they swear their recovery was about 2 weeks earlier. They used clomid and nolva about 2 weeks after last shot.

----------


## hougie

SeattleJunk can you send me a pm?

I couldnt figure out how to send one on here.

----------


## Brohim

Bumping this thread to find out the dosage of HMG that is used with HCG for a re-start.

----------


## Granovich

Thats an intersting threat
how do you use them both if you been shutdown for long time. i remember that Swifto listed a study including using both with high doses on patient been doing nandrones for over 2 years and his Test went back up to 500's or 600's
anyone know about that ?

----------


## Money

Are you suppose to use both together?

----------


## AnabolicDoc

To answer Money's question:

Repronex and Menopur (the two brand names of HMG/menotropins) are FDA indicated to be used in women with infertility problems or undergoing IVF, usually following a single high dose (10,000 units) of HCG .

I know of male infertility doctors who also use it following HCG administration, but in a different fashion. The start the patient on HCG 3x/wk and of they cannot get desired results (increased test and sperm production), they will then add HMG (Repronex/Menopur). However, I think the high cost of HMG and lack of insurance reimbursement has definitely affected this protocol.

Hope this answers your question. If you want some links with more info, let me know.

----------

